# What to do



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

George did something that disappointed me today but I'm wondering if I should cut him some slack. We drove 700 miles in 1 day returning to Florida from Michigan. We then went to a pet friendly motel. I think we were both tired and nervous from the trip. When we got in the elevator 2 little kids got in and kept reaching for george to pet him, I tried to move george away but they kept petting. Finally geroge nipped the air , there was no growl and he actually did not look upset or agressive, I think he just wanted them to quit reaching for him. Does george need some anti agressive or anti fear training? I don't want him to get a fear of children.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you need to cut him some slack. 700 miles of driving, in a strange place, strange kids trying to grab at me, I'd nip too, just more than the air and you'd definitely hear some growling!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not in favor of the "air nip" but where were those kids parents!! (Also how old were the kids?)
You moved George away. You told them no!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I will cut george some slack but I think he still needs more exposure to and training with children. He really doesnt see children too often. He gets along well with children he knows. I need to expose him without forcing him into a fearful situation. I don't think I need to get him to love all children just be respectful and not afraid. In this situation I should have been more emphatic that the children leave him alone. The initial pet to say hi was fine but george evidently has his limits. I guess I learned a lesson.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I feel dogs need exposure to all kinds of situations!
PS-I also feel children should ASK an adult before reaching out to pet the dog-esp one they don't know! A lot of kids think little dogs are just like little stuffed toys.................


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike ,I think you answered your own question. It doesn' t matter if George was "justified" for an air snap. The idea is to condition him so that if a kid or anyone for that matter does reach for them that , he doesn't react this way. Yes, spend some time with kids and if you feel you need a trainer, by all means seek one out. I will come back with some links. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning and http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/why-do-dogs-bite-children Dogs will either growl or air snap when giving their warning . If they don't get some relief from the warning ,the next step can be a bite. So do take it serious. Mike , I don't think this was necessarily a child issue, but another excellent site for children safety is http://www.doggonesafe.com/ It is important to tell anyone the proper ways to greet your dog especially children. Even if your dog is friendly you should insist they do the greeting process properly. NEVER let any child greet your dog before you give them directions on how to do so.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He may have very well been overwhelmed but yes expose him to many situations as you don't want him to develop a fear. Take this as a learning experience and if they do wish to greet it better be when he is in your arms and they are not reaching over his head. Slow exposure is best.

I am no fan of any nipping, air or not as it may be an indicator that he felt he needed to defend himself. There are signals dogs give off if they uncomfortable before the absolute final need to bite. If he turns away, is licking his nose, those could have been signs he was giving to the kids to stop as it was making him uncomfortable. He could have been overwhelmed and unsure due to the long trip.


----------

